# Cost of prom dress



## Zac495 (Mar 2, 2015)

How much did you spend on your daughter's prom dress?


----------



## moonstone (Mar 2, 2015)

Less than $25.00! It was 8 years ago though! I saved lots buy sewing it myself from a pattern & fabric that DD chose. None of the girls had a dress like hers & she loved it (& still has it).

If you are looking to save some serious $$ check to see if there is a "resale" store (*not* a Goodwill/Salvation Army type) in your area. We have 2 near us, they purchase gently used bridesmaids & prom dresses, clean them then sell them at a fraction of the original price. 

~Diane


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 2, 2015)

I didn't spend very much for any of Eileen's homecoming/prom dresses but that's because we scoured the clearance racks at Macy's/Nordstrom's/Lord&Taylor's/etc for last season's leftovers and then I altered/re-worked what we found so that she had unique dresses.  

I've altered clients' prom dresses that spanned all the way from true bargains to ridiculous couture prices, including a $2,400 (!!!! right?!) creation from an exclusive boutique that actually kept records of what they sold so that no two girls attending the same prom could buy the same dress from their shop.  IMO that kind of shop should exist only for wedding gowns but here - and I imagine where you are, Ellen - there's at least a minimum market for it.

The suggestion from Diane to check consignment shops is a very good one; in fact, I've bought dresses/gowns for myself from a few local shops to wear to formal/holiday parties.  The good shops will be able to suggest local seamstresses if you need alterations.  Having a dress made might also be a good idea but during the last 3-5 years good fabrics have become very hard to find and the pricing is skyrocketing - sewing any clothing just isn't as cost-effective as it used to be.  

Good luck!  Prom time is exciting!


----------



## Gracey (Mar 2, 2015)

My daughters high school prom was in 2010.  Back then her dress ran us 400.00.  She was in a fashion show a few months before and fell in love with the dress that she modeled so she wanted that one.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 2, 2015)

We didn't have a daughter, only sons. Paid for plenty of tuxes, but I'm sure that expense is far less than the cost of a prom dress.


----------



## klpca (Mar 2, 2015)

Three daughters. Had to buy dresses for homecomings, winter formals, and proms. I have put the details out of my mind out of necessity. As bad as it was paying for the dress, shopping for the dresses was painful. I'm no prude, but some of those dresses weren't going to fly with me. 

A couple of times they swapped dresses with friends but mostly we shopped the sale racks. My oldest found a Vera Wang on the sale rack at Off 5th for about $300 so I made her pay half, but that was back in 2002. Otherwise I don't think we ever paid more than $150 +/- 

I remember one time my middle daughter texted to to say that their dinner (for four people who weren't drinking!) was $350. I almost fell over. They had skipped having a limo for going out to a fancy restaurant. I'm not sure that they saved anything. Another time all of the parents catered a dinner for about 20 kids (but then paid for a stretch hummer limo). Prom has turned into kind of a racket.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2015)

Older dd bought her prom dress (along with the shoes, purse, jewelry and a wrap) at a consignment store.  And then, she wore it to two proms. 

Don't remember the cost, was the whole thing was around $100.  This was around 2005.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 2, 2015)

Zac495 said:


> How much did you spend on your daughter's prom dress?




I just paid for one this weekend...$380.89


----------



## Quiet Pine (Mar 2, 2015)

Not sure what's available where you live, but I rented a gown from One Night Affair in Los Angeles. Very fancy, lots of beading, spent about $40 and returned it a day or two later. When my daughter married in 1997, we rented her $4,000 gown for $400. Nothing like that where I now live, so I'm a fan of consignment shops.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 2, 2015)

Grad 2012 - I believe it was around the $200 mark. I'm sure it was at the low end for a new dress. She bought her own shoes and wouldn't tell me how much they were.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 3, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Having a dress made might also be a good idea but during the last 3-5 years good fabrics have become very hard to find and the pricing is skyrocketing - sewing any clothing just isn't as cost-effective as it used to be.
> 
> Good luck!  Prom time is exciting!



So true.  The few local fabric stores all seem to have turned into craft shops, and it's so chancy to order online--I need to feel & see the fabric before I buy.  And even the cheapo stuff is expensive.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't sew a button so that won't work. 200 is what I was thinking. I like the idea of renting if I can find such a thing. THANKS friends!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 3, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought of a consignment shop, but what a great idea!  My sister has picked up some really nice things for her grandchildren at one place near her.  The stuff looks brand new.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought a couple of prom dresses for our daughters about 5-6 years ago.  All were $100 or less (much less); only one was long, because the style in our area then was short dresses.  We bought on sale at Macy's or visited some of the less expensive shops at malls.  None were very well made garments, but they looked fine on them.  One daughter did reuse hers for some college parties, but otherwise they were not something that gets worn a lot!  

Shoes were from DSW and were les than $50.  Those have gotten worn many times since.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2015)

Zac495 said:


> I can't sew a button so that won't work. 200 is what I was thinking. I like the idea of renting if I can find such a thing. THANKS friends!



Hi Ellen,

Do a Google Search on Prom Dress Rental Shops in the Philadelphia area.

You'll get a lot of hits and probably find what you're looking for.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## wallace37 (Mar 3, 2015)

Zac495 said:


> I can't sew a button so that won't work. 200 is what I was thinking. I like the idea of renting if I can find such a thing. THANKS friends!



Not as good as being able to try one on, but this is a popular site for thosewho are comfortable with ordering standard sizes:

https://www.renttherunway.com/dress/popular/orderBy-descanalyticsscore


----------



## margalita4 (Mar 3, 2015)

I spent about $200-$250 for my daughter's prom dresses.  First one was for her to go to her boyfriend's senior prom.  Second one was to her own senior prom last year.  Some girls in her class spent over $500!  That's too much for something that you're only going to wear once, maybe twice.  Told my daughter her budget was $250 and she was fine with it.  If you want something different, you can rent a designer gown at renttherunway.com.  Lots to choose from.  Now both dresses sit in the closet while she's away at college.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 3, 2015)

Suggestion:

A TUG "Prom Dress Exchange" ... PM details on size and then pictures ....


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> A TUG "Prom Dress Exchange" ... PM details on size and then pictures ....



Love it!
My daughter is so tiny it's hard to choose something online. Almost nothing fits her. Also her shoe size is 4 1/2 which is really difficult...


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

I saw a dress the other day that would probably work perfect for her... can't remember if it was white and gold or blue and black???


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2015)

It was white and gold.   

Ellen, Consignment suggestions are a good way to go.  I've seen some of the more upper-scale places with brand-new inventory, with the original price tags still on them.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 9, 2015)

75 at penny's on sale.  Also got a clearance one at Sears for 13, but as it got closer to the prom it didn't fit her any more.

If you use Facebook, try yard sale sites.  Post  the size range and you may find some.  Also consignment and thrift stores.  David's bridal is a good bet too, if you look at bridesmaid dresses...they have all sizes, and some are in the 75 to 100 range.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 9, 2015)

We've been shopping in the 300 range. Heck with it. You only live once.


----------



## lk-w00 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Facebook Prom Dress sites*



pjrose said:


> 75 at penny's on sale.  Also got a clearance one at Sears for 13, but as it got closer to the prom it didn't fit her any more.
> 
> If you use Facebook, try yard sale sites.  Post  the size range and you may find some.  Also consignment and thrift stores.  David's bridal is a good bet too, if you look at bridesmaid dresses...they have all sizes, and some are in the 75 to 100 range.



Hello - I have seen a couple of Facebook sites named something like ' such and so county prom dresses for sale ' for our county and the neighboring one here in eastern Iowa.   Girls will post their dresses for sale, or pictures of ones they are looking for and what their budget is.  You might be able to Facebook-search your location or a nearby town and the words ' prom dress ' and find one at a good price.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 10, 2015)

*Dress*

The dress for her first formal dance (before prom years) didn't cost so much but after one look at her stomping down the hallway as she tried to walk in her first pair of high heels, the "Charm School" classes cost a fortune!


----------



## lll1929 (Mar 10, 2015)

My daughter's was $750 but it was a Javoni.. She's a plus size girl so we had to pay major $$ for a beautiful unique dress. Someone skinny could have gotten the same dress for $200 off the rack but stores never carry cute plus size dresses on the rack.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 19, 2015)

Macy's is having a big Prom Dress Sale. All of the prom dresses here are $99. and under, and if you add coupon code VIP (courtesy of Brad's Deals), there is an additional 20% off. Shipping is $9.99, but if you buy anything else, it is free from $99. 

I know it turns out the OP wasn't really looking for budget pricing, but perhaps this will help some of the rest of you.

Fern


----------

